# ANY one Help on new Board!



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Man I been Riding for over 10 years, I got 98 Flow bindings with A 166 Avalanche 07-08 Snowboard. I Been able to take on Black Diamonds,a few Back country and Double Diamonds with this set up. Good deal for 10 years off/on use at TAHOE MT RANGED. I need a new Set up !

My goal this year Free ranged MT Attack!
I want to go Black Diamond back country and Tree Boarding with Morning Groom RUNS.


Any one Help on a Board?
Looking for 166, HAS to BE MADE in USA, over 3 year warranty!

I was looking at 6 reviews - Never Summer Legacy (Wide) Snowboard 2008 reviews in Snowboards - Buzzillions.com
I can get it Brand new Local Shop for 350 cheaper with bindings FLOW 08!

Any of you guys ever ride this board?

Please feel free to leave comments about never_summer INC! 

Customer Service any thing on them in GEN..I really want the feed back asap I got till Nov 7th to make it!!!


----------

